# Rob Emerson Destroyed by leg kicks!!!



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dunno how it happened but this weekend St. legkicker himself was destroyed by legkicks. It was hard to watch but it happened. let us reflect


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No reflection needed.

Rob needs to get cut from the UFC so he can finally fight fedor, as Fedor has been ducking him for years now. 

He lost on purpose.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> No reflection needed.
> 
> Rob needs to get cut from the UFC so he can finally fight fedor, as Fedor has been ducking him for years now.
> 
> He lost on purpose.


Lol, love the sarcasm. He should definitely fight Fedor :thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

For shameee SteveO, forrrr shaaammmmeeeeeee! I will have no such blasphemy on this forum! I forevah bannish you from the interweb tubes. BANNISHED!

The Rob.
The Emerson.
The St. Leg kicker.
Amen.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think the problem may be he 'over-tuned' his leg. You saw him throw the small leg kick and almost killed his opponent! I think if he threw it full force it would have broken the space time and created a black hole. Clearly he is a saint as he cared more for us than a silly little win in the UFC!


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

He touched my hand while floating back to the tunnel after gifting dos Anjos the win, and I grew back the eye that I lost at sea years ago. A miracle... yes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That fight saddened me greatly it was fun to see st. legkicker using his TDD magic on multiple occasions though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> No reflection needed.
> 
> Rob needs to get cut from the UFC so he can finally fight fedor, as Fedor has been ducking him for years now.
> 
> He lost on purpose.


This is true.

Dos Anjos is lucky that Rotten Rob AKA St. Leg-Kicker was nice enough to let him win. Poor Dos Anjos, he is totally clueless about the whole thing. St. Leg-Kicker makes dreams come true. 

St. Leg-Kicker: Charity Fighter.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Actually, Rotten Rob Emerson, Archangel Supreme, was strengtheing the legs of Dos Antos that fight. If you were paying close attention, each time Dos Anjos kicked Emerson's leg, it fractured. However, because Rob was in such a good mood, he allowed his energy to exude into the wound, and it healed stronger than ever. 

Essentially, this was a very quick shin healing process that the Thais do when practicing Muay Thai and strengthening the bone.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rotten Rob lost by leg kicks for more reasons then just the ones posted in here. He wanted to let people know that only he can do oxymorons.

God can't create a rock so big that he even he can't lift it, it's an oxymoron. Rotten Rob can lose by leg kicks, it's an oxymoron. See what I'm preachin?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Clearly, Rob strictly wanted to show off his TDD in this fight and that was his only priority. I don't know what fight the judges were looking at but the sheer brilliance of Robs takedown defense was enough to secure the win for him.

I see this as a perfect opportunity for Rob to step up a weight and get a title shot against GSP. I love that match-up. Best takedowns in MMA verses best TDD in MMA. GSP has never faced an imposing striker like Emerson and this time Rob won't let it go to a decision. Make it happen UFC, unless you want to keep protecting your pretty boy.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Rob may have lost but I guarantee he fucked all 3 ring girls after the fight. 

Also, that's how Rob strengthens his legs for those awesome leg kicks of his. He lets dudes kick him.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Emerson just wanted to show the world the greatness of leg kicks.

Had he tried to utilize the deadly leg kicks himself he would probably gotten MMA banned in at least 5 states.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

What sort of an asshole would he have to be to destroy everyone? He let Dos Anjos win, he is nicer then that. Because honestly, if St leg Kicker swung one of those leg kicks the shock waves would kill the entire crowd.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know you guys are premium members and admins and have been here for a long time. But I think you're all really over-estimating Rob Emerson. He's not even in the same division as Fedor, why the hell would he throw the fight away? You guys are dillusional. Look at his record he's not even that great!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

FredFish1 said:


> I know you guys are premium members and admins and have been here for a long time. But I think you're all really over-estimating Rob Emerson. He's not even in the same division as Fedor, why the hell would he throw the fight away? You guys are dillusional. Look at his record he's not even that great!


Prepare to be smited..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rob never actually lost you see what happened is the second vicous kick Rotten Rob threw created an energy wave that has basically never been paralleled on this planet. It caused a massive rift in the space time continuum and what happened was the earths ecto-shell couldn't support that kind of physical power so it essence it caused a black hole and we were briefly all exposed to an alternate reality and it was in this alternate reality that "alternate Rob" lost by leg kicks not our lord and savior. Amen.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Rob over trained. It was obvious in the first few minutes. He just wasn't himself. He'll be back. Few more wins and he's taking that belt from BJ.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

DropKick said:


> Rob may have lost but I guarantee he fucked all 3 ring girls after the fight.


You might have missed it, because he moves so fast, but he actually banged all three of them in between rounds.

And FYI, Rob is the real reason Rampage is leaving MMA. He knows that sooner or later he might be forced to face the thunder of those kicks.


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

It wasn't his best fight but I respect him for not quitting during the fight!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Robert only lost because Obama needed him to go to both Iraq and Afghanistan at the same time so the troops can come home. Now, since he doesn't have to fight every champion from every weight division (which was his proposed next fight), he has the 3 extra days it will take.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Be thankful that Rob didn't try and defeat the poor guy. It would have ripped the space-time continuum and we would all be stuck in a vast netherworld of emptiness. Thus is the power of St. Legkicker's umm..leg kicks... let us all give thanks to Him that he has bestowed upon us the gift of surviving a little while longer. I feel sorry for Fedor when they finally meet.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

We probably shouldn't refer to it as a fight, rather an "audience with the Emerson."


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Rob has NEVER trained in any type of combat sports, if he were to take this seriously and attend just one class at Greg Jackson's camp he would automatically win everything. The athletic commission has banned Rob from doing this because it will endanger lives of other fighters.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

You guys should have seen the post-fight interview Dos Anjos had with Joe Rogan. I don't have a video, but it went like this.

Rogan- All right I am here with the winner Rafael Dos Anjos. Rafael, you utilized some great leg kicks throughout the fight, was that part of your game plan?

Dos Anjos- Well, I don't know, I....

Interrupted by Kanye West

West- Look Rafael, I am really happy for you and Ima gonna let yo finish, but Robert Emerson has some of the most devastating leg kicks OF ALL TIME....

_Crowd Cheers_


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rob is simply paid to lose, not in a bad way in a manor that allows new fighters to develop their skills and self confidence, the UFC recognizes if they dont do this he would dominate every division and hold every belt at the same time.....

Bruce Lee Actually created another Art simply named "The way of the Intercepting Emerson"....

Its simply to advanced to be taught at local schools.....

CC420


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The key being, block every strike with your body. let your steel-like flesh break their flimsy bones. obviously this something normal humans are not capable of.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Considering how fan-friggin-tastic Emerson is I was shocked to find absolutely no allegations of steroid use. I mean, come on, the man is a god among mere mortals yet nobody questions his greatness?!

Then it occurred to me that there might be two possible scenarios that would explain the lack of congressional/senate hearings, accompanying media frenzy and the unchecked lamentation of the world's population:

1. Needles cannot penetrate Emerson's iron-hide exoskeleton. This not only renders moot the possibility of receiving steroid injections but also makes drawing blood to use for testing nigh impossible. 

2. Even if you mixed a cocktail using every performance enhancing drug known to man, legal or banned, it still would not come close to producing the cosmic bad-assery that Emerson embodies.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

First Robert steps aside allowing Quinton Jackson to take the role of BA Baracus, THEN he gifts this fight to do Anjos.....while the good Saint continue to giveth, I pray he come down to Texas and teach me how to make love to my woman.....I would consider protection an insult. 

He's a Goddamn Saint, folks...a Goddamn Saint.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He'd show you by doing, and thereby confer upon you the great honor of being with a woman carrying his holy progeny.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Halebop said:


> First Robert steps aside allowing Quinton Jackson to take the role of BA Baracus, THEN he gifts this fight to do Anjos.....while the good Saint continue to giveth, I pray he come down to Texas and teach me how to make love to my woman.....*I would consider protection an insult. *
> 
> He's a Goddamn Saint, folks...a Goddamn Saint.


 
LMAO...on the floor dude...repped!!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Who says these threads get old? I spit on their grave.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Who says these threads get old? I spit on their grave.


Not me!!! I think they are the best!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Great thread, so funny. I love how the one guy took it all serious and everyone just ignored him....roflmao!!!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Great thread, so funny. I love how the one guy took it all serious and everyone just ignored him....roflmao!!!


Dude, it is serious. Nobody jokes about Rob Emerson.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

As posted in another thread the real reason he lost is because he recently learned how to kick faster than the speed of light. So when he threw a kick his foot went into the future just slightly ahead of where Anjos was. So his kicks would of been 100 percent accurate but he didn't compensate for his foot being temporarily transported to the future. It's estimated that he threw 1,935,349,453 of these kicks but we didn't see them since the camera wasn't able to pick it up.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> As posted in another thread the real reason he lost is because he recently learned how to kick faster than the speed of light. So when he threw a kick his foot went into the future just slightly ahead of where Anjos was. So his kicks would of been 100 percent accurate but he didn't compensate for his foot being temporarily transported to the future. It's estimated that he threw 1,935,349,453 of these kicks but we didn't see them since the camera wasn't able to pick it up.


This implies that the great one would have made an error. That just doesnt happen


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

No it means he has just gotten too good for fighting. He will now ascend into the sky.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rob Emerson is never wrong, nore has he ever met a fight of situation he could not handle perfectly. What happened, happened because Rob's will be done.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Amen.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

The real reason he lost was to prevent the first decapitation by head kicks in the UFC. He knew Dana would wig out if Anjos got killed in front of everybody. He really is a saint thinking of everyone else first. Praise St. LegKicker!!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I honestly think we should have more of these threads devoted to the messiah himself, unless we all want to face eternal damnation in hell. Granted, your soul isn't saved until you've received the branding of a Saint Emerson leg kick. Of course, no human on earth has been able to sustain one and live to tell, but they have been blessed before their soul departs.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

man, rob got kicked... by a kick!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I honestly think we should have more of these threads devoted to the messiah himself, unless we all want to face eternal damnation in hell. Granted, your soul isn't saved until you've received the branding of a Saint Emerson leg kick. Of course, no human on earth has been able to sustain one and live to tell, but they have been blessed before their soul departs.


Actually you go to heaven after Rob kicks you. The pain in your leg is worse than eternal damnation


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Limping into eternity.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> As posted in another thread the real reason he lost is because he recently learned how to kick faster than the speed of light. So when he threw a kick his foot went into the future just slightly ahead of where Anjos was. So his kicks would of been 100 percent accurate but he didn't compensate for his foot being temporarily transported to the future. It's estimated that he threw 1,935,349,453 of these kicks but we didn't see them since the camera wasn't able to pick it up.


Proof that MMA math can work, and with astounding majesty.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

I heard that other fighters are using Rob's blood as a steroid that cannot be tested by the athletic commission. It's being compared to the blood of jesus.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

After close study of the tape, I realize what happened. Rob threw leg kicks that didn't in fact go to the future, they went to the past. Want proof? Remember when that ref tripped during the Lyoto/Ortiz fight? That was just one of them. I'm currently checking past tapes to find where the other kicks went.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

One of them had to have made Yves Lavigne fall on his ass. That's why he was laughing afterward, he was overjoyed at having been touched by the holiness.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> One of them had to have made Yves Lavigne fall on his ass. That's why he was laughing afterward, he was overjoyed at having been touched by the holiness.


And thus more proof comes to light! This could be a very enlightening study!


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Considering that Saint Leg Kicker does not actually walk to the octagon (he instantly materializes in a blinding flash of light glistening with heavenly sweat and ready to mesmerize the millions, AND MILLIONS, of his true believers) can anyone confirm whether or not the "Rob Emerson" we are supposed to believe enters the cage like a normal man is a body double or has the UFC enlisted the aid of a Hollywood CGI company?


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

lagmonkey said:


> Considering that Saint Leg Kicker does not actually walk to the octagon (he instantly materializes in a blinding flash of light glistening with heavenly sweat and ready to mesmerize the millions, AND MILLIONS, of his true believers) can anyone confirm whether or not the "Rob Emerson" we are supposed to believe enters the cage like a normal man is a body double or has the UFC enlisted the aid of a Hollywood CGI company?


I'm going to guess it's a Hollywood CGI company. No man or mere mortal has the body and physique of Robert Emerson.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

70seven said:


> I think Rob over trained. It was obvious in the first few minutes. He just wasn't himself. He'll be back. Few more wins and he's taking that belt from BJ.


He wasn't overtrained, he just let dude win, because the guy isn't well known and St. Leg-Kicker wanted to bless him. Dos Anjos probably has 12 kids to feed and Rotten Rob felt sorry for him. Baby Mama Drama is something Rotten Rob understands, as all the top models have kids from him. The thing is, they pay him child support and he doesn't even see the kids!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone wanna see Guillard vs. Emerson? 

If Rob restrains himself and doesn't knock Melvin out within the first five seconds -- let alone pull out a guillotine -- then we could end up seeing a really fun fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> He wasn't overtrained, he just let dude win, because the guy isn't well known and St. Leg-Kicker wanted to bless him. Dos Anjos probably has 12 kids to feed and Rotten Rob felt sorry for him. Baby Mama Drama is something Rotten Rob understands, as all the top models have kids from him. The thing is, they pay him child support and he doesn't even see the kids!


Rotten Rob inspires the purest form of man love, IMO.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I just finished a round of 18x4 holes of golf. Previously I had played at most 8 holes of golf but today, because of this thread, I wasn't leaving until all 18 holes were played. 

At hole 3 I was done....until an angel who used to be in a gang leg kicked me. It hurt like a motherfucker** so I kept playing. 

I played 64 holes today because as beautiful as the angel was, I would hate to piss him off. Damn, my shoulders are tired. 

Rob Bless you Rob Emerson.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

So me and my wife were getting busy the other day and it was one of those rare occasions where we climax at the same time... She yelled out "ROB" just as I screamed in a very girl-scoutish voice "EMERSON". We havent made eye contact since...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Realistically, no human womb on this Earth is strong enough to hold the child of the Emerson. Do you think the average chick's fallopian tubes could handle Emerson's soldiers? I know not.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Probably not. It is a daunting undertaking in any case. There may be a very few women walking the earth who have all the otherworldly qualities necessary for carrying a holy Emerson child.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

maybe if fedor had a twin sister


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Realistically, no human womb on this Earth is strong enough to hold the child of the Emerson. Do you think the average chick's fallopian tubes could handle Emerson's soldiers? I know not.





swpthleg said:


> Probably not. It is a daunting undertaking in any case. There may be a very few women walking the earth who have all the otherworldly qualities necessary for carrying a holy Emerson child.





morninglightmt said:


> maybe if fedor had a twin sister


 
She would need the PVC pipe for fallopian tubes.....just to handle the flow of RoB....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Now THAT'S an implant worth having.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rob was not born via woman, you silly ass gooses. He was brought into the universe via awesomeness.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Rob was never born, He was formed in the Big Bang


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Rob was never born, He was formed in the Big Bang


no, the only time in history he used a full force kicked set about the big bang and created all known life in the universe.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Or if you are relgious he was created on the 7th day. god just said he was resting to try and hide the awesome.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

xeberus said:


> So me and my wife were getting busy the other day and it was one of those rare occasions where we climax at the same time... She yelled out "ROB" just as I screamed in a very girl-scoutish voice "EMERSON". We havent made eye contact since...


You say this as if you are ashamed. Fear not my friend because you are not alone.

It's a known fact that the Great One's galactic potency and unchartable testosterone levels are responsible for the continued existence of the human race. If women weren't really thinking about him while allowing us to awkwardly paw at their bodies nobody would be getting any action and we would have gone extinct thousands of years ago.

And what man doesn't scream out the name of Saint Leg Kicker whilst climaxing?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What if Rob grew a Don Frye mustache?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rob would not go so low as to grow a Frye mustache, man. If anything, Frye's mustache wishes it could grow a Rob Emerson. It can't, however, as Rob cannot be grown, only praised and loved beyond all imagination.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Someone needs to send this thread to Rob so that he can know that he has many worshipers. :thumbsup:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Darkwraith said:


> Someone needs to send this thread to Rob so that he can know that he has many worshipers. :thumbsup:


pft, as if he doesn't already know all:confused05:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

morninglightmt said:


> pft, as if he doesn't already know all:confused05:


you are correct. I was thinking crazy thoughts there. Thank you for correcting me. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

:happy04:

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> you are correct. I was thinking crazy thoughts there. Thank you for correcting me. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Did you pray for forgiveness and say five Rob Emersons? If not, Rob help you.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I just saw... a piece... of rob's underwear....

*melts*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> you are correct. I was thinking crazy thoughts there. Thank you for correcting me. :thumbsup::thumbsup:





Alex_DeLarge said:


> Did you pray for forgiveness and say five Rob Emersons? If not, Rob help you.


 
LMAO.....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Did you pray for forgiveness and say five Rob Emersons? If not, Rob help you.


Of course I did! I would never believe that a mere mortal such as myself would not do what is expected of him after such an egregious error! :thumbsup:


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Brock stated after the Mir fight that he got kneed and seen Emerson for a second, which scared him shitless and he never wants to experience that again.

When Rob popped out he flew straight onto the floor causing an earthquake, this is the mark he left behind.










Being the hero that he is, he managed to save everybody.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Here is what happened when Rob decided to kill a cockroach on the sidewalk.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I managed to get a pic of the holy one actually about to perform a miracle:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

After that picture was taken, 500 people were cured of cancer, 800 cured of aids, a man in georgia gained his hearing back, and an orphan had his parents resurrected.

True story.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> After that picture was taken, 500 people were cured of cancer, 800 cured of aids, a man in georgia gained his hearing back, and an orphan had his parents resurrected.
> 
> True story.


And many men who suffered from ED were instantly cured!!!!!

......INCLUDING ME!!!!


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> After that picture was taken, 500 people were cured of cancer, 800 cured of aids, a man in georgia gained his hearing back, and *an orphan had his parents resurrected.*
> 
> True story.


Haha wow.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rob the almighty.

Praise him, praise him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

:sad02::sad02::sad02: It's so beautiful...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sometimes im afraid to look at pictures of him, didnt you see what happened when they opened the holy grail in indiana jones? Im pretty afraid that the same principle may apply to certain pictures of El St. Legkicker.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Emerson is the reason Arianny had nipple ons during the weigh ins, hell even Dana White had nipple ons. 

'The Lynx effect' was known as 'the Emerson effect' but they couldn't afford to keep paying for the naming rights therefore had to change it. The spray still consists of Rob's sweat particles.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Now if I may quote from the book of Saint Emerson.



> *Chapter 5, Verse 9*
> 
> I wasn't getting kicked by the ******* horse.


So powerful.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Robellujah.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoa. I think that picture just rendered me pregnant.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Whoa. I think that picture just rendered me pregnant.


You should be honored that you have been so blessed with that gift from on high!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sweep Ive heard that Robs sperm is so powerful he produces 5 children per pregnancy......thats a lot od Razor Robs runnin around the house.....

CC420


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Sweep Ive heard that Robs sperm is so powerful he produces 5 children per pregnancy......thats a lot od Razor Robs runnin around the house.....
> 
> CC420


Odd I heard his sperm is so powerful that full term is actually only 36 hours. 18 hours to enlarge the penis and 18 hours to give more power to the legs. So you should be expecting in a couple days.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Odd I heard his sperm is so powerful that full term is actually only 36 hours. 18 hours to enlarge the penis and 18 hours to give more power to the legs. So you should be expecting in a couple days.


 
Your correct but its either 5-6 per litter.....as Rob mass produces...

CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Your correct but its either 5-6 per litter.....as Rob mass produces...
> 
> CC420:thumbsup:


I'm a little worried now about the lack of PVC fallopian tubes. 

I am emitting a golden glow, however, so you'll hear no complaint from me.

5 or 6.......meh, I'm fast.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Say......this would explain the email I got today soliciting my membership in an Orange County gang. I thought it was weird you know....coming from a fetus but it all makes sense now now. Why wouldn't St. Legkick sire a womb without wireless access? 

I responded, "Who the f*ck are you? A fetus of St. Legkick? Yeah eat my assh*le with a spoon!"

Boy do I feel stupid now.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No wireless access, the unborn St. Leg-Kicker spawn are able to send out their thoughts and use humans as their puppets.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> No wireless access, the unborn St. Leg-Kicker spawn are able to send out their thoughts and use humans as their puppets.


Well now I just feel double stupid.

Congratulations in advance for your painless birthing....If your baby shower is registered at Target, the MachIII razors will be from me! Make sure Jesus III knows to shave with the grain....forgive me Lord of course he does.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't worry, St Legkicker is patient with his true believers...for the most part. Just don't make that mistake again.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Halebop said:


> Well now I just feel double stupid.
> 
> Congratulations in advance for your painless birthing....If your baby shower is registered at Target, the MachIII razors will be from me! Make sure Jesus III knows to shave with the grain....forgive me Lord of course he does.


The other amazing thing about the holy one's unborn children is that nothing can undermine their otherworldly perfection, so I can drink/smoke/whatever as much as I want and they'll be fine. They'll come out like little baby sharks, ready to stalk and kill.


----------

